# Installed gussetts on a 08 2500hd



## vincent (Sep 15, 2008)

I finally got this job done. You can't believe the amount of people that wouldn't do this because of liability issues.

I got the template from B&B. Met a customer while cleaning his carpets and he cut out the gussetts from 1/4 inch plate.

Then had a friend of mine do the welding (took some talking) but finally got it done.

Aside from the template, I cut about a 1/4 inch off the bottom of the gussett or the long end so it wouldn't stick out from the upper bracket.

Picture is of the passenger side.


----------



## sidthss (Oct 23, 2009)

How experienced is your friend at welding?
I gotta think the gussets help a little, but is it worth worrying about? How many guys are having thier a arm brackets ripped off?


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

Gussets are a must if you are plowing. I will however agree the weld doesn't look like it has good penetration. Mine are welded top and bottom.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

sidthss;906673 said:


> I gotta think the gussets help a little, but is it worth worrying about? How many guys are having thier a arm brackets ripped off?


Using the keyword "gussets" in the search box will answer your questions.

Good to see you got them on there Vince.


----------



## aeronutt (Sep 24, 2008)

It's better than it was, but I'd suggest grinding out the short weld and redoing it. It looks like your friend used too low of power setting and pulled the gun straight down the middle rather than stirring the puddle. Use a "U" stitch pattern pushing the nozzle at a 30 degree angle and turn the heat up a click if possible. It will penetrate much better and make a stronger weld. Welding the backside would be good, but make sure you go the opposite direction than the top in order to balance the heat stress. I'd offer to do it for you, but you're several hours away...


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

This is the first I have heard of the frames cracking. At first I was concerned, because I just put a plow on my new 08 Silverado. I did the search and read a bunch of threads. It looks like most of the problems are happening in canada. The cold weather probably is not helping the issue. I think the rest of the issues are from abuse. I can see people hitting curbs and other things and causing this damage. I have seen the way some people plow. Just my opinion.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

I've got an '08 Silverado with a Western 8.5' MVP. You guys are making me scared...


----------



## aeronutt (Sep 24, 2008)

cubicinches;907754 said:


> I've got an '08 Silverado with a Western 8.5' MVP. You guys are making me scared...


Don't be scared. The gussets are easy to do, practically free, and as far as we know (we = plowsite members collectively) there has never been a broken frame when the gussets are installed. This is just one of those things you do to get ready like buying fluid film, wiring the plow, and installing Timbrens.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

aeronutt;908060 said:


> Don't be scared. The gussets are easy to do, practically free, and as far as we know (we = plowsite members collectively) there has never been a broken frame when the gussets are installed. This is just one of those things you do to get ready like buying fluid film, wiring the plow, and installing Timbrens.


I just trade 'em in. After this winter, this one is going anyway. I'll have to take my chances.


----------



## twgranger (Nov 18, 2006)

Wait till the part of the frame breaks that holds the front diff in, you will realy love chevy trucks!! You will need a heavy plow like the extreme v for this to happen on the good ole chevy truck.


----------



## dmaxplowguy66 (Dec 10, 2009)

So I have never heard of this before with the GM trucks?? What exactly causes the crack ?? to big of plow? pushing to much snow? what????? I have an 02 2500hd dmax that I have plowed with since 03 when I got it. Please explain some more maybe have some pics to? wondering if I need to look in to this some more?? thanks guys


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

dmaxplowguy66;908263 said:


> So I have never heard of this before with the GM trucks?? What exactly causes the crack ?? to big of plow? pushing to much snow? what????? I have an 02 2500hd dmax that I have plowed with since 03 when I got it. Please explain some more maybe have some pics to? wondering if I need to look in to this some more?? thanks guys


I'm to the understanding that it only affects the GMT900 bodies... 07-09.


----------



## ahoron (Jan 22, 2007)

cubicinches;908273 said:


> I'm to the understanding that it only affects the GMT900 bodies... 07-09.


 search chevy frame crack hours of reading


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

For you new guys that do not know about this here's a few past threads. Note some are several years old. This is by no means a "new" issue and usually arises every year.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=67234

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=67168

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=51471

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=45749

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=75634

Just the preventative measure you do to eliminate any future issues. If GM would have left in gussets on like they used on the '01-'02 trucks instead of so thoughtfully omitting them  from the '03-up trucks this wouldn't be a needed upgrade..


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Are the 3500's (diesels) subject to this failure as well?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

lawn king;909073 said:


> Are the 3500's (diesels) subject to this failure as well?


Absolutely. It applies to them all regardless of engine or year.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

I had a 1994 K3500 with a 454 that we bought at an auction about 6 or 7 years ago, the frame had been repaired right behind the passenger side control arms when we got it. I've had brand new Chevy 3/4 or 1 tons every two years since 1992, I've never had this issue other than with the K3500 from the auction. I guess I probably don't keep 'em long enough to have a problem.


----------

